# Guang Ping Yang Taijiquan



## oaktree (Oct 24, 2012)

I have come across this branch of Yang style and the label of "lost form" has me wondering is it really a secret lost form?


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a thread where Guang Ping was discussed a few years ago: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/42314-Review-of-Guang-Ping-Yang-Tai-Chi-Chuan


----------



## oaktree (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------

